# Adoption ended.



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

This one has been successfully adopted. Thanks to anyone who checked it out.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you rather join the FB group: Palomacy Help Group for Pigeon and Dove rescue. Put a post on there, you will get more responses.


----------



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm pleased to report that a long time member of this forum has adopted the little guy.

Thanks to everyone!


----------

